# Is this a demasoni??



## tekjunkie28 (May 5, 2012)

Just bought these babies but not sure what kind they are. The girl at the pet store said that she is pretty sure they are Demasoni's







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

They look like demasoni's to me. BTW you have beautiful fish!


----------



## tekjunkie28 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks. What can I do to get the color to come out more or is that good? Somewhere I heard that if I get a better pH that it will help is that true?


----------



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

I know you can buy flakes, that are made for brightening up fish. Blood worms may help, but I am unsure of the pH tale.


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Avoid bloodworms with African Cichlids. Demasoni should be kept in groups of 12 or more usually. Also their colors will intensify as the settle into the tank, and then again when they're mature enough to breed.


----------



## tekjunkie28 (May 5, 2012)

12?!?! Lol can that be done in a 38 gallon tank? Or something like a 36 gallon tank? It's just that I can't have a 55 gallon tank and apartment.


----------



## tekjunkie28 (May 5, 2012)

What else can I stock with my demasoni's. I got al electric yellow lab also and a 55gal tank with a fluval 306


----------

